# Complex Imaginary Test 1 Problem 55



## Wildsoldier PE (Sep 28, 2011)

In this problem i think there is something missing in this voltage regulation problem.

a=n1/n2=(1/3)

Vs = Vp x 3 = 159V.... the book have that the voltage is 150V ??!!??

I believe that the 159 is the Vs no load since it was calculated using voltage ratio and the No load Voltage on the primary side.

Now how to get the Load voltage is an odyssey. I think something is missing. The book says that to calculate the load voltage an impedance or current needs to be known but the problem don't specify impedance or current.

Josh any ideas?


----------



## Complex Imaginary (Sep 30, 2011)

Wildsoldier,

Yes, you are absolutely right. There needs to be some information there after the colon. Our next errata will include the appropriate information. It must have been frustrating to try to calculate a voltage out of thin air!

Josh


----------



## BamaBino (Sep 30, 2011)

Complex Imaginary said:


> Wildsoldier,Yes, you are absolutely right. There needs to be some information there after the colon. Our next errata will include the appropriate information. It must have been frustrating to try to calculate a voltage out of thin air!


Where can I person that purchased the books get the current errata?


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Sep 30, 2011)

BamaBino said:


> Complex Imaginary said:
> 
> 
> > Wildsoldier,Yes, you are absolutely right. There needs to be some information there after the colon. Our next errata will include the appropriate information. It must have been frustrating to try to calculate a voltage out of thin air!
> ...


Bamabino

Josh send the errata sheets via emails.


----------

